# myrtle Beach pompano



## gadwall

Coming to MB vacationing with the family. I love catch pomps, and was wondering if there is any good fishing for them in the MB area. Just wondering if I am wasting my time trying for them or not.


----------



## bluefish1928

MB=no, further south to GC= yes. they tend to be hit or miss from piers


----------



## piscesman

bluefish1928,
How would the pompano fishing be around Myrtle Beach State Park??? We are staying there starting next weekend after the bike rally. Thanks for any help. Also are there any sandfleas there too???
Kim:fishing::fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures

Most of MB is flat from dredging, which kills or runs off all of your sand fleas, Coquina clams, and invertebrates that the pompano are feeding on. If you fish for them already you know to find a decent looking beach, bait, and clear water and your chances go way up.


----------



## RodandReel2010

So garden city is better to fish?


----------



## beady

Garden City, Murrells Inlet, find sand fleas, use clams. They there


----------



## RodandReel2010

So what is ocean lakes considered? Garden city or surfside? I plan on fishing huntington state park a little and maybe go further down if the fishing is better


----------



## stumpy

If ur gonna fish huntington beach follow the signs for jetty parking then walk to beach and a left and walk the 1 1/2 miles north to the jetty. The fishing is quite good. Also when u get to jetty turn left and go inland to the creeks. There lots of flounder and red drum in the creeks.


----------



## RodandReel2010

Thanks for the info stumpy!! I hope to get into some flounder and I've always wanted to catch a red!! I'm really planning on hitting the jetties pretty hard and hopefully getting into some good fish!!


----------



## Salt in My Veins

piscesman said:


> bluefish1928,
> How would the pompano fishing be around Myrtle Beach State Park??? We are staying there starting next weekend after the bike rally. Thanks for any help. Also are there any sandfleas there too???
> Kim:fishing::fishing:


I've caught pomps off the beach at MBSP, but you need patience. Look for fleas on either side of the pier.


----------



## piscesman

Thanks again for the info.............................THREE more days of work and here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weather looks great too.
Kim:fishing::fishing::beer:


----------



## rickyble

Ill be there late Thursday night. I will be fishing Huntington Beach near the jetty early Sat morning maybe Sunday morning too. Love to surf fish. We have a place down there now so Ill be there a lot this year. Hope to dig up some fleas and use some shrimp and catch some rays....sun rays that is.


----------



## Waterjoe35

Going to Huntington beach state park March 30-April4. I'm from WI, looking to try surf fishing, or is it a waste of time this time of year? Looking for something to catch.


----------



## scsharker18

Make the walk to the jetty from the park, Matt has been killing the black drum there with some slot sized reds mixed in.


----------



## SmoothLures

Waterjoe35 said:


> Going to Huntington beach state park March 30-April4. I'm from WI, looking to try surf fishing, or is it a waste of time this time of year? Looking for something to catch.


There are fish around, probably not many pompano but it depends on the water temperature. I've caught coolers full of whiting that weekend off the piers, there will also be black drum around. Fish clams, shrimp, and sand fleas.


----------



## bigjim5589

We stayed at Pawley's last year the first week of April. The fishing wasn't good, and we managed only one just legal size Black Drum the whole week. A few others we talked to during the week said a few fish were caught, but not many. Mostly small sharks & few drum at the south inlet in the surf. Most folks said they caught nothing. I saw one tiny flounder caught at the north end inlet the end of that week, which was the warmest day we had that week. The wind & weather really didn't cooperate for us. I think we missed better fishing by perhaps a week or 2 from reports I read later that month. 
Good luck! I would still rather be down there than here in MD!


----------



## SmoothLures

bigjim5589 said:


> We stayed at Pawley's last year the first week of April. The fishing wasn't good, and we managed only one just legal size Black Drum the whole week. A few others we talked to during the week said a few fish were caught, but not many. Mostly small sharks & few drum at the south inlet in the surf. Most folks said they caught nothing. I saw one tiny flounder caught at the north end inlet the end of that week, which was the warmest day we had that week. The wind & weather really didn't cooperate for us. I think we missed better fishing by perhaps a week or 2 from reports I read later that month.
> Good luck! I would still rather be down there than here in MD!


Last spring was extremely cold compared to temperatures from the last few years. It was almost May before the water temp looked good.


----------

